# Olathe Chipper



## pesimon (Jan 6, 2006)

Does any one know where to get info on Olathe chippers? I know they are out of buisness, bought out and resold a couple of times. I bought an old machine a #864 wood and debris chipper that I plan to use to grind up wood pallets. Machine runs like a top , grinds up pallets but does not throw debris out discharge chute. After a few pallets debris clogs up infeed area. Discharge chute is clear to drum. I opened up top of unit and everything looks good, teeth look good,drum looks good, nothing looks out of place. 
Does any one know where to get owners/ repair manuals?
How fast does a drum chipper have to run / spin to throw chips out discharge chute? I have the machine running at 2500 rpm? Is that fast enough?
With the machine running there is even very little air coming out the discharge chute. How or where does the air stream come from.
Thanks Any help would be greatly appricated.


----------



## TipTop (Jan 8, 2006)

toro grinder are you coloring them


----------



## TreeJunkie (Jan 8, 2006)

does the chipper have a blower to aid in discharge?


----------



## okietreedude1 (Jan 8, 2006)

another posible problem is your knives are too short, not sucking enough air.


----------



## kf_tree (Jan 8, 2006)

what does the debris look like? is it chipping into small chips, or does it leave long skinny debris/ not really chips. if you take the chute off does it blow the chips out like a pop corn maker, or do they clog on the neck before the chute?

check the clearance between the blades and the anvil. if the anvil is worn you may be able to flip it to get a nice square edge. 2500- 2700 rpm should be fine. how do the blades look? chipping pallets will dull blades pretty quick hitting all those nails.


----------



## pesimon (Jan 8, 2006)

There is no blower mounted on the unit, I think it is supposed to make the discharge air internally. The unit looks to be all original and nothing seems to be missing or out of place[ no extra mounting holes or different paint lines and colors] . Pictures of other units I can find on the web seem to look the same as mine.
The teeth are individual teeth about 1 1/2 to 2 inches wide mounted around the drum. They look to be in great shape if I were to take a guess they look to be almost new. I have yet to see the anvil but but looking at the feed drums and chipping drum would have to assume it is in good shape too. With the spacing of the teeth around the drum how does it create enough air flow and how does it know to come out the discharge and not the infeed?
The material that does make its way out is more of a wood chunk as opposed to a chip. A rough chunk of wood 2 to 4 inches long and 1/2 to 1 thick. The size is not really a problem as I am looking for a hammer mill to regrind chunks into a mulch. 
This machine was supposable made to grind up railroad ties and pallets so the teeth look more like angled hunks of carbide as opposed to a sharp edged knife as used for clean wood.
Will try to add pictures in the next few days as pictures a worth a thousand words. Thanks for everyones reply so far Phil


----------



## chipper nut (Jul 17, 2008)

*olathe chipper 16" drum?*

If you have a 16" wide drum style chipper . I have OEM information on the machine . mine has a narrow rectangular chute maybe yours is similar. Mine has no air blower . When adjusted correctly it works fine.


----------



## kabotabob (Nov 19, 2012)

*Olathe 986*

I have an Olathe Chipper Model 986. I need to adjust the platform i believe. Do you still have the OEM information?? I have NO paperwork at ALL on this machine. Thanks for your assistance.



chipper nut said:


> If you have a 16" wide drum style chipper . I have OEM information on the machine . mine has a narrow rectangular chute maybe yours is similar. Mine has no air blower . When adjusted correctly it works fine.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Nov 27, 2012)

your anvil is worn, flip it or adjust it and you will be fine.


----------

